

Best advice: Gates on Gates - wallflower
http://money.cnn.com/2009/06/18/magazines/fortune/best_advice_bill_gates.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2009062210

======
quizbiz
Q: Is there anything you specifically learned from Steve Jobs over the years?

B.G.: Well, Steve's kind of a fanatic about things, and you know, I think
fanaticism is underrated. I'm a fanatic about running the engineering groups
and the quality of them. Steve is a fanatic about the user experience and the
design, and it clearly has made a huge difference for Apple that he says that
it all has to come together -- not some committee-type view that has a list of
things, but rather a holistic view. That's a deep insight.

~~~
ahlatimer
I was a bit surprised that he said something (nice) about Jobs.

~~~
zcrar70
He's actually quite magnanimous about Apple (though the opposite isn't true) -
I've read a few nice comments about Apple from Bill Gates.

I guess he doesn't feel he needs to prove anything anymore (which doesn't seem
to be the case of Steve Jobs...)

